# 2000 Maxima Acceleration Problems



## dsigala (Jul 19, 2015)

I have a 2000 Maxima with 130k miles on, recently I have been experiencing some issues with the acceleration on few scenarios. 1) when at a stop light, and resume back driving, my car wont go past 20mph but my rpm will gradually increase and go back to 500rpm. 2) while driving 45mph I felt a jolt/shift and my rpm increased, and my mph decreased as well. 

I've read post on here saying that it could be the alternator, VSS, or mass airflow sensor. 

Has anyone experienced any similar issues or being able to gather any fixes for this issue.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

How long has the check engine light been on?


----------



## dsigala (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes, as in the Service Engine Soon.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Sooooo......how long has the "Service Engine Soon" light been on?

Don't you think it might be just the slightest bit helpful to get it scanned and relate that information to the rest of the world as it's you, and only you, that has that particular information at hand?

Or are you planning on sending a working magic crystal ball to all that read this thread to help you diagnose this issue?


----------



## dsigala (Jul 19, 2015)

Its been on for a week now. The reason I asked here first is because, I've been out for vacation and don't have my vehicle to get it scanned, and to see if someone had an idea/experienced the same issue. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

No inconvenience but jeeze, basically zero input from the start...and all you're going to get with that info is a crystal ball answer.

MAF...possible.
Alternator...maybe.
VSS...unlikely.


----------



## dsigala (Jul 19, 2015)

Just had my brother take the Maxima to auto parts store, it pulled p1320 and p0720.


----------

